# Wades Wine - Black Currant



## jobe05 (Mar 7, 2007)

Wade was kind enough to send me a bottle of his Black Currant wine today to sample to see if I want to make this. After reading all the post here regarding black currants, a couple of time I was tempted to get a couple of cans and try it.......... Well......... The temptation has been permanently put to rest! 









This wine is beyond awesome, it borders on the indescribable. Sometimes when you taste a wine, the second sip is slightly different than the first, third different from the second, not this wine. It has a very forward Black Currant taste that is very sharp and tart, butsweet on the back of the tongue that prevents that pucker, and blend flavors very well in the mouth. The after taste is very plummy with a hint of pepper, tannins and body are unparalleled. From my first pour and swirl of the glass, legs formed on the side of the glassimmediately, very thick, clingy legs.








I tried to get a close up of the body of this wine, but this picture doesn't do it justice.


Wade....., GREAT JOB!















You have a winner here, and will have to do this one again with a tutorial for the rest of us, omitting not one move in your process of making this wine.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried to get the name of the juice(concentrate that I use for back
sweetening for Sang but never did because when I went back for the name
they didnt have anymore due to either Seasonal or discontinued. I very
well hope it is not discontinued as this wine will never come out the
same without it in my opinion. Waldo, did I ever give you the name of
this juice as I only know it by sight. It came in a tall slender
plastic quart sized milk jug. Im going to goggle it right now to see if
I can recognize it. Thanks for the compliments Jobe!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

Nature's Flavors Black Currant juice concentrate is the name. I took
two quarts of this and reduced it in a pot on the stove on med. heat
until it was 1/2 a quart as to not dilute the wine too much but give it
more flavor and sweeten it back up as I made this 1 can into a 6 gallon
batch. I did not pay the $16 and change as they are priced on the
website and dont recall how much I payed but I would say about $9 and
change each at a nature store called New Morning in Woodbury Ct.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 7, 2007)

Was that a 96 oz can (The big one) (like Oregon fruit) of Black currant you started with? Then used the Natures flavors in the end to sweeten back?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

Vintners Harvest Fruit Wine base and yes it is a 96 oz. can. Yes I back
sweetened it with that juice concentrate other wise I followed the
directions pretty closely besides bumping it to a 6 gallon batch and
adjusting sugar, acid, nutrient, and water.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 7, 2007)

Vintner's harvest..... Thanks..... Forgot the name and Oregon came up first.


Are you going to make more soon? I'd like to follow along when you do, and I highly recommend others do to.


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 7, 2007)

When I got home from work today I also had a package sitting on my front porch from Mr. Wade. Upon opening I told my wife "I can't wait to give this Black Currant a try". Saturday is my birthday and we are going to our place on the North Carolina Coast. I plan on sitting on my deck and enjoying every drop myself. I will let the wife have a taste but the rest is all mine. 


Thanks Wade!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

Cheers my friends. Wish I had enough money to send everyone a bottle of
this stuff. Maybe every batch I will send a few people a bottle of this
stuff. George you better stuck up again!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice offer Wade, but you know the old saying....


Give a man a fish he eats for a day
Teach a man to fish and he eats for a life time.


----------



## ScubaDon (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Jobe,
you sending us fish?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I do have some native trout in the stream in back of my house.


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 7, 2007)

.............sigh................


That was subliminal for the 2 of you................


Your going to the beach............ Beach = Fish


Wade gestured his wine = Black Currant Wine


Fish + Black Currant Wine + the Beach = invasion from friends for the weekend!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

What, theres a beach party and a fish fry, I think I have enough wine for that!


----------



## jobe05 (Mar 7, 2007)

ScubaDon's place it is then!


Man...... could you imagin..................


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2007)

I see palm trees and ships on the water and and and! That would be
awesome. My sister lives in Robbind NC. I could actually see this
happening. Where is that located as to where you guys are?


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2007)

Just more confirmation of my evaluation of your Black Currant wade. It is one awesome wine buddy and I will definately be making more and more and more and more!!!!


----------



## PeterZ (Mar 8, 2007)

jobe, you didn't get that saying quite right. I think the actual saying is:

Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day.
Teach a man to fish and he'll sit in a boat all day drinking beer.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## jobe05 (Mar 8, 2007)

I received my Black Currant plants today, 2 Ben Sarek plants. Now that I know someone will ship to NC, I'm gonna get online and order a few more. 


How many years will these have to be in the ground before they will produce enough to make a few gallons of wine?


----------



## Waldo (Mar 9, 2007)

Your probablylooking at at least two years jobe. How old are the plants you got? How big? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2007)

jobe,
I ordered 15 plants from St. Lwrence Nursery last weekend. I'm hoping they have the varieties I picked out, but this late in the year who knows. They list Ben Sarek also- they are $47 for a pack of 5 or 11.50 each and are 1-2 ft.-only 3 feet tall at maturity-lots of bending there!
I chose a pack of 10 for $60 of Consort which is immune to White Pine Blister Rust.2-3 ft plants now, growing to 4 ft at maturity. They will bear the second year.


I also ordered a pack of 5 Titania for $47 at 1-2 ft high- grow 3-4 ft.They sound real good. 
Good place to check out. I may see about going to pickmine up when they are ready. It makes a nice drive since they are about an hour and a half away.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 9, 2007)

For the past 4 years I have ordered from St. Lawrence...fruit trees [apples, crab apples, plums, pears and Bali cherries] as well as some grapes and Elderberries....I am very impressed with their plants, packaging and timely shipping for our zone...I highly recommend them.

This year I ordered my plants from Jungs, we wanted some Nero Aronia and a few other different Gooseberries and other plants St. Lawrence didn't carry...I have also been pleased with all the plants I have gotten from Jungs in the past.

We'll have to take photos of our rootstocks and compare plant sizes, etc on the Black Currants...

I know that St. Lawrence packages better...and shipping is very quick...customer relations has been great...the had sent a Honey Gold apple instead of a Honey Crisp...I called just to see if it would be hardy here...they said "yes'...I said I would try it without a replacement.... they sent another plant within the week at no charge...

I hope my plants from Jungs are good ones again this year...Time will tell....I am getting anxious.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 10, 2007)

noursefarms.com also has a good variety of black currants, red currants, gooseberries, brambles and even tissue culture some of their plants. I got some of the Titania black currants from them and these are good strong plants. This will be their third year in my Wineyard and the berries are very nice. Crackedcork


----------



## FloridaWino (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello Wade,
How much acid would you add for a 6 gallon batch made with Vintner Harvest?
Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, you dragged this out of the past!!!!!! I followed the directions on the can with the exception of acid blend and sugar as both seemed to be way off when I mixed up the first 3 gallons. I made a 6 gallon batch but discovered in a past batch of 1 of their other bases that their numbers were pretty far of. I think I used about 2/3rds the sugar they called for and about 1/2 the acid blend. I didnt have any testing equipment back then and went by taste and sometimes I think that works better with fruit wines.


----------



## FloridaWino (Jul 24, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Wow, you dragged this out of the past!!!!!! I followed the directions on the can with the exception of acid blend and sugar as both seemed to be way off when I mixed up the first 3 gallons. I made a 6 gallon batch but discovered in a past batch of 1 of their other bases that their numbers were pretty far of. I think I used about 2/3rds the sugar they called for and about 1/2 the acid blend. I didnt have any testing equipment back then and went by taste and sometimes I think that works better with fruit wines.



Thanks for your thoughts and intel Wade!


----------

